# Sales Persons Wanted.



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking for highly motivated sales people to do Telephone sales. 

You need to be able to work remotely, from your own phone, computer and internet access. You need to find your own leads. I do have a "seed list" to get you started.

I want those who can actually make, and close, a sale, not those who are looking for a title, some cards and minimum wage.

I will be available sit in on any sales calls when it comes down to the actual sale, to aid in this process.

Compensation is 30%, i.e., you get 30% commission on all accounts you can sell.

Products are advertising on MartialTalk, KenpoTalk and WNYMartial Arts, as well as web hosting and web design.


Interested parties please contact me directly at 716-XXX-XXXX between 10am and 4pm NY time for more details.


----------

